# Gravely Speed



## Doorkeeper (Jul 19, 2013)

I bought two gravely model L's here is their stats.
Is either one slow enough to use turning plow with?

First
1963 M-99911 Serial # G-18132 
Second
1957 SR-12531 Serial # E-177022

Thanks in advance for a Great answer.
Doorkeeper


----------

